# big black cat



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't no if this goes here but still where i live people have seen this BBC NEWS | England | Oxfordshire | Reward offered to catch 'beast'
What do you think about me going to get it? or would it kill me ? just like the idea of getting a big black cat. I seen this on the way to work by a farm it was getting a rabbit out the road. there's a lot of farm land it could be any where people don't like going out any more i don't mind it think its great there's a big black cat on the loose So ideas are welcome


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2: what are gonna do lasoo it or something?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

to be honest I cant believe they are offering a reward, seems hell of an irresponsible to me.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

god dnt any one know how to catch a cat no more well if you have seen the whiskas advert they put the food out and the cat comes running derr:whip: :Na_Na_Na_Na: hmmm thinks im such a genius :2thumb:


luke


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

My mum is very close to the people what own allot of land i can make some sort or cage to trap it in?? ye i could just stand all day in the field with meat on me and run? I have a few mates what would be willing to help If i did get it would be wicked :lol2:


*edit could there be more than one?*


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

SiUK said:


> to be honest I cant believe they are offering a reward, seems hell of an irresponsible to me.


 
yeh i toatally agree its just gona make a bunch of tw$%ts go out there trying to catch a dangerous big cat with peices of rope and maybe a tranq gun 


luke


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you should ignore anything anyone says and GO FOR IT!

Get out there and catch that cat, in fact don't come back without it!

I means yeah sure, everyone is going to recommend you (someone we know nothing about) rund off to face a potentially deadly animals with no clue what you are doing.

it'll either lead you a merry chase (if you even see it) or you'll have to walk home holding your guts/throat in.

IT is the predator, not you


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> I think you should ignore anything anyone says and GO FOR IT!
> 
> Get out there and catch that cat, in fact don't come back without it!
> 
> ...


 


are me and you gona go catch us a cat mason we can get jasper on the job lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na: or we can take angel and say this was the cat and split the money :whistling2:

luke


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

there is one in buckinghamshire as well. our old house backed onto the woods. i saw a large black tail - could have been a large dog admittedly. however a few days after that incident another report came up, and then a few days after that a deer was found dead, with large claw lacerations and puncture wounds. could be the same one, its not too far off.

Alex


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> are me and you gona go catch us a cat mason we can get jasper on the job lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na: or we can take angel and say this was the cat and split the money :whistling2:
> 
> luke


I'm game mate.

I've even got some catnip at home somewhere


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

SiUK said:


> to be honest I cant believe they are offering a reward, seems hell of an irresponsible to me.


 
I was just thinking that.

I bet there are hordes of people in the areas who've just had this same genius idea. Definately somehting to be tacked by someone who really actually does know what they are doing.

I suppose they are hoping that the fact it's a large cat will keep away most of the idiots who'll want to try, and they probably figured any that still try don't belong in the gene pool anyway.

In fact it's probably a setup devised by the local police and council to try and thin down the chav population, they've probably just left a police sniper out there with orders to shoot any idiots wandering around trying to look all crocodile dundee. All he'd have to do is aim for the head then remove the head and goto work with his faake "claws" and bingo, one dead moron with the blame laid squarely at "the giant cat"


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> I bet there are hordes of people in the areas who've just had this same genius idea. Definately somehting to be tacked by someone who really actually does know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> I'm game mate.
> 
> I've even got some catnip at home somewhere


 
with catnip we are sure to get it : victory:


luke


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

:lol2:no guns just cages and food 
Any more ideas welcome Cant be no worse than meeting my dog


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

mika said:


> Any more ideas welcome Cant be no worse than meeting my dog


 
Yes, Yes it can!

Clearly this is nothing any sensible person without the right experience would attempt.

In your case though i'd suggest going immediately and getting on with it. you'll never catch that cat sat there now will you? !


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> with catnip we are sure to get it : victory:
> 
> 
> luke


 
i'll bring one of those fleece blanket things too, cats seem to really like them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

in all seriousness to catch it you would need a hell of alot of patience and a tranquiiser gun, they would probably try proper trap cages as well, that couldnt be made from old shopping trolleys, the area one could cover is huge so many places it could hide they are fast and clever, someone who didnt know what they were doing and had the professional equipment wouldnt stand a chance.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

what i dnt understand aswell is the experienced people crnt catch it so what makes all the chavs think they can all it is gona get the is a perminent home (6ft under) or a new face job which would probs make them look better anyway 


luke


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

Stop the jokes its not a joke i don't have a lot of live for i cant work i only go to week twice a week for a hour at a time i am bored sleeping all day awake all night nothing to do i am not a sensible person i am not allowed out on my own but i am moving soon 5 mins away from where the cat been seen i can poop out nothing wrong with trying to get it is there? Yes i have catnip to for my cats makes them go crazy but i think its a good idea :lol2: i just need someone to tell me what sort of things i need to get it


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Mason said:


> i'll bring one of those fleece blanket things too, cats seem to really like them.


I've got a "mouse on string" in the shed, want me to bring it down? :no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SiUK said:


> in all seriousness to catch it you would need a hell of alot of patience and a tranquiiser gun, they would probably try proper trap cages as well, that couldnt be made from old shopping trolleys, the area one could cover is huge so many places it could hide they are fast and clever, someone who didnt know what they were doing and had the professional equipment wouldnt stand a chance.


that wasnt a joke.


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 4 mice on strings too


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

no siuk it was quite really real i mean


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

that a good one dont matter if i dont get anythink if its the wrong thing i will let it go
FOX TRAP CAGE TRAPS FERRAL CATS CAT CAGES EVEN DOGS on eBay, also, Accessories, Hunting, Sporting Goods (end time 21-Jul-08 14:21:21 BST)
nice and big


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> I've got a "mouse on string" in the shed, want me to bring it down? :no1:


Well with Me, you and luke involved the feline doesn't stand a chance!

Lets roll boys.

*dons aviators and lights cigar*

Now where's my safari hat....

Fleecy thing - check
catnip - check
mouse on a string - check
can of whiskers - check
24 kronenbourg - check
24 john smiths - check
Gas BBQ - check


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

youll have no problem catching it with that, just set it up go back the next day drag cat to wildlife park collect 5k and bobs your uncle


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bob's not my uncle - He's called Mike?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

reticulatus said:


> Bob's not my uncle - He's called Mike?


Mike Hunt?


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

i had a uncle called bob he died ages ago 

so the cage would work or are you telling a tale


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> Well with Me, you and luke involved the feline doesn't stand a chance!
> 
> Lets roll boys.
> 
> ...


 
where well away there i will bring food for bbq then 


luke


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

mika said:


> i had a uncle called bob he died ages ago
> 
> so the cage would work or are you telling a tale


 


one question how big are you expecting this cat to be bearing in mind it could be a panther leopard jaguar or a couger 


luke


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I was hoping to BBQ the panther when you guys weren't looking.


Mmmmmmm 5 grand cat steak mmmmmmm

I'd let you all get to your third serving

"whats this we're eating?"

"that cat we've just spent two days trying to catch that was worth 5 grand to us....why? Can someone pass me another beer please?"

I'm in this for the thrills, not the cash.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

mika said:


> so the cage would work or are you telling a tale


Yes. Yes it really is that easy.

Thats exactly why a zoo that has been trying to catch it for months has decided it's best to let Joe public have a go. In fact if you prop an empty shoebox up using a stick and hide one of those wind up mice inside you'll have it caught no problem.

the panther in question is only about 4 inches high, is very very tame and answers to the name of "mr sulky-poo"

All it is is they are very, very lazy and would rather pay someone 5 grand to catch it than have to open the back door themselves again.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Mason said:


> I was hoping to BBQ the panther when you guys weren't looking.
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm 5 grand cat steak mmmmmmm
> ...


 

that would be some really gd meat your not hogging it all might aswell get a few rabbits and deer on go while we are out there couple of chavs aswell altho they are not worth eating just burn them for fun of it 


luke


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

spoke to a zoologist with a phd on jaguar research - he captured them initially in a big cage. on one side was a seperate cage within the cage with a pig in it. that entices the cat in, and hey presto - big bastard or a black jaguar which i assume this is

Alex


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

carpy said:


> spoke to a zoologist with a phd on jaguar research - he captured them initially in a big cage. on one side was a seperate cage within the cage with a pig in it. that entices the cat in, and hey presto - big bastard or a black jaguar which i assume this is
> 
> Alex


 

yeh thats probs gona be the best way but they have tried this fot the past god nose how many years and it could be any of these 4 big cats panther leopard jaguar or a couger as all thes come in a melanistic form altho like you said the jag and the panther are probs gona be most common


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Mason said:


> Mike Hunt?


Yeah, that's the one - you know him?:2thumb:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

so let me get this right, they want any body to wade in and try and catch it? at best all it'll do is spook it to a new layer at worst kill some ejit.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

mika said:


> that a good one dont matter if i dont get anythink if its the wrong thing i will let it go
> FOX TRAP CAGE TRAPS FERRAL CATS CAT CAGES EVEN DOGS on eBay, also, Accessories, Hunting, Sporting Goods (end time 21-Jul-08 14:21:21 BST)
> nice and big


That cage is about big enough to wedge a leopard in, yes. With a shoehorn and plenty of butter.

And then you've got the first phase of a Buttered Cat Warp Drive.

Mika, I've been less than ten feet from an uncaged wild cougar by accident and you can bet I nearly crapped myself. Don't even THINK of trying to catch it if you don't have experience working with big cats (and when they say 'big cat' they don't mean "Maine ****" 20-pound moggy... they mean "leopard/jaguar"). If it's a big cat it CAN KILL YOU.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lukendaniel said:


> are me and you gona go catch us a cat mason we can get jasper on the job lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na: or we can take angel and say this was the cat and split the money :whistling2:
> 
> luke


If you mean d'Archangel / Mimo... leave her out of this! She's going nowhere! 



Mason said:


> Well with Me, you and luke involved the feline doesn't stand a chance!
> 
> Lets roll boys.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. That's all I have to say to that!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

if i saw one of them running for me i wouldn't be trying to get it in a cage i would be loading the 12bore, seriously leave it to the pros!


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

YouTube - Wild Crazy Dangerous Leopard Cat Attacks Man

and this is only a small leopard.
guy shouldn't of poked it. sort of got what he deserved. 
So how many people think there is a big cat out there? I'm not sure either way but about two years ago there were quite a few farm animals killed by something in my village. Over a period of about six weeks, about 20 sheep were killed, three calves and one old dairy cow. I saw the sheep carcasses and one of the calves. A few were killed each night and by the mornings the bodies had been almost completely eated and stripped to the skeleton and on a lot of them, the heads or large pieces had been taken. We didn't find out what had done it even though on quite a few nights some of the local farmers stayed out in their trucks to watch their livestock. It could have been some local weirdo or tramp living in the woods and having lamb or beef for supper, but the fleece on the sheep had been ripped off in small bits and plucked rather than skinned. I'd never seen anything like it or since and working on a farm, i've seen quite a few dead animals. The killings just stopped one night and fingers crossed it hasn't happened since.


----------



## Alice (Apr 30, 2007)

YouTube - Tiger Attacks Out Of Nowhere

check this one out too. SCARY!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Alice said:


> YouTube - Wild Crazy Dangerous Leopard Cat Attacks Man
> 
> and this is only a small leopard.
> guy shouldn't of poked it. sort of got what he deserved.
> So how many people think there is a big cat out there? I'm not sure either way but about two years ago there were quite a few farm animals killed by something in my village. Over a period of about six weeks, about 20 sheep were killed, three calves and one old dairy cow. I saw the sheep carcasses and one of the calves. A few were killed each night and by the mornings the bodies had been almost completely eated and stripped to the skeleton and on a lot of them, the heads or large pieces had been taken. We didn't find out what had done it even though on quite a few nights some of the local farmers stayed out in their trucks to watch their livestock. It could have been some local weirdo or tramp living in the woods and having lamb or beef for supper, but the fleece on the sheep had been ripped off in small bits and plucked rather than skinned. I'd never seen anything like it or since and working on a farm, i've seen quite a few dead animals. The killings just stopped one night and fingers crossed it hasn't happened since.


 maybe the knife was blunt.
tbh most of the cat attacks are probably people with hunting dogs either baiting the livestock or getting illegal meat.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe we should start the RFUK big cat recovery team, Mason can bring the cat nip, Mika the cage, il bring my binoculars and hankie to stem the flow of tears when everyone gets killed.


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

The really worrying thing is that some people on here are serious about catching it!

Good luck and may the force be with them.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Specialist Wildlife said:


> The really worrying thing is that some people on here are serious about catching it!
> 
> Good luck and may the force be with them.


well one person:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Give me a tranq gun and a bullet proof vest and ill do it. :lol2:


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

SiUK said:


> well one person:lol2:


There will be one less user on the board by next week then :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> Give me a tranq gun and a bullet proof vest and ill do it. :lol2:


What's a kevlar vest gonna do? It won't stop your throat being torn clean out :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I say we up the reward and have a gene pool cleaning day :devil:


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

okay say no more about it just do it:lol2:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont 4get to put a photo of ur head to the back of ur head apparently they pounce on you when ur head is not looking by surprise and they go for the neck

Good luck guys i wanna c pics of the slaughter (of u lot not the BIG cat):whip:


----------



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

mika said:


> okay say no more about it just do it:lol2:


Is the sunshine bus dropping you off there?:censor:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mason said:


> I'm game mate.
> 
> I've even got some catnip at home somewhere


 And my "here puss puss puss" usually gets even the neighbour's cats running so can I join in for a share?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

You think you can catch a big cat:lol2:... they can run 30mph, jump higher than you etc. and kill you in about 2 seconds... seriously i've heard people say stupid things lately, but this tops it... its like someone saying will it be a good idea to jump off Canary Wharf with no parachute...

I firmly believe there are wild big cats in England that are released pets from the 70's that have bred... what else is able to kill a sheep etc... a dog?? Not many dogs could kill a fully grown sheep and they don't normally go for the neck, plus don't have canines like cats which pierce deep into the skin... they have not harmed anybody yet so why not leave them...


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Mason said:


> I was just thinking that.
> 
> I bet there are hordes of people in the areas who've just had this same genius idea. Definately somehting to be tacked by someone who really actually does know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Bloody brainwave hehehe.There'll be yards of shredded burberry all over the place:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

carpy said:


> spoke to a zoologist with a phd on jaguar research - he captured them initially in a big cage. on one side was a seperate cage within the cage with a pig in it. that entices the cat in, and hey presto - big bastard or a black jaguar which i assume this is
> 
> Alex


 But how will we persuade a policeman to sit in the other cage and wait for the big cat? <confused>


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shouting at the top of your voice in a squeaky voice Kitttttttttttennnnnnnnnsssssss usually brings cats running and the neighbours and the men in white coats:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Shouting at the top of your voice in a squeaky voice Kitttttttttttennnnnnnnnsssssss usually brings cats running and the neighbours and the men in white coats:whistling2:


 What works for mine is standing in the front garden at midnight trying to shout in a whisper so's not to wake the neighbours, going "cheesy weeeeeeeezy"! Cos the cats love cheese and it'll get them indoor at night even when they would rather stay out.
I bet that would work for a big cat. I'll bring my cheese.Oh, and a cardboard box with holes cut into it to wiggle fingers through. That is a sure fire method of getting any cat interested.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Hahahaha, awesome thread!

Mason you :censor: crack me up!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

This sounds brilliant! We should all round up the local chavs, stick em on a bus and plonk em in the field. Meanwhile we can don our suits of armour, crack open a beer and sit back and enjoy the madness as they either 
A) Get mauled

B) Kill eachother

We can even lure them in with signs promising free WKD, cigarettes and (insert irritating high pitched repetative music here) CDs!


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I wouldn't entertain the idea of catching any big cat, bloody ferrel cats can do some damage! The thought of going after an animal that's stronger than me, faster than me & can climb better than me just seems daft!............This idea reminds me of Jaws, all the locals going out to catch a 'dangerous' animal.........Seriously, let it be. If it's taking lifestock then a farmer can shoot it, that would be sad but the authorities should be dealing with this & not getting joe public involved IMO.


----------



## bomb (Nov 13, 2007)

This articles from 2005. I doubt it's still going on, the dude who made the thread is probably confused.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

you lot are just taking the piss now - everyone knows it is easy to catch a big cat. All you need is a giant ball of wool


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

All im saying is that I did once get very drunk in the oxford area and it was at a fancy dress party. Needless to say I was dressed as a panther. Although im pretty certain the one they are looking for walked on four legs and wasn't pink lol.


Just a quick possibly stupid question. Mika, are you genuinely interested in doing this? Coz if you are, i've got a really helpful piece of info. Here it is..........


1. Smear faeces over all your walls
2. Tear some chunks out of your hair (leave plenty in though, it helps with the image)
3.Get up just before dawn, stand on your roof and do your best, loudest imitation of a cockeral.
4.Don a straight jacket (Ask a friend for assistance(
5. Await the men in white.
6. Enjoy your padded room

There you go, the idiots guide to catching a big cat with no previous knowledge


----------



## mika (Apr 9, 2008)

cant someone lock it? :whistling2: no chavs here


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> you lot are just taking the piss now - everyone knows it is easy to catch a big cat. All you need is a giant ball of wool


Or a massive catnip filled mousie.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Or a massive catnip filled mousie.


nah whiskas kitie bits work best... or you could go out and sit in the middle of the field disguised as a giant cat scratching post....


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I have some catnip teabags in case it fancies a cuppa :2thumb:


----------

